# Shape and sharpening of allen wrench hollowing tools



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

I've been doing ornaments and need something small to hollow them. I've been trying the allen wrench thing but I can't seem to find the right combination. Do you bend them into a swan neck, keep them straight and cut back the tip? Any help?


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

I was taught to heat it and bend it back; it doesn’t take long with a small torch. First bend will be “about” an inch below the L and at “about” a 45* angle. Then bend the L back out to line up with the straight shaft when sharpened. If the tip is just sticking out it will want to pull down much more. 
Many people hold them with lock pliers but I installed a ¼” drill chuck in a handle. It is much more comfortable and also easy to use other type bits with the same handle.


----------



## wildwood (Jan 25, 2011)

I just grind an edge stick them in a handle use that way. Always drilled to depth first. Bought set of small 3 piece Sorby hollowing tools (drill rod) to replace allen wrenches years ago.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

For ornament hollowing tools I only bend the metal a short way. I think an allen wrench sticks out too far as it sits. So the advice given above about doing another bend so the tip is inline with the main shaft is good advice. You do have to use this type of tool with the tool rest on the straight part of the shank or it will twist on you when you cut.
At the end of this video I show how I sharpen the small cutters I use for hollowing.


----------

